# parce que X et (parce) (que) Y - répétition de la conjonction



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai des doutes quant à une phrase trouvée dans un livre francais:

"(...) c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de football tout neuf et nous allons faire une partie terrible."

Moi, j'aurais répété la conjonction "que" comme dans:

"C'est qu'il a médit assez bassement de moi et qu'il ne s'en est pas encore excusé."

Comme il s'agit d'une question, le contexte est négligeable à mon avis.

Bonne soirée

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## nicduf

Si comme vous le proposez on ajoute "que", il aura le sens de" parce que" et sans le début de la phrase il est difficile de savoir si c'est correct ou non.


----------



## Lacuzon

Ça dépend si c'est 

"(...) c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de football tout neuf, et nous allons faire une partie terrible."
ou
"(...) c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de football tout neuf que nous allons faire une partie terrible."
ou
"(...) c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de football tout neuf et (parce ) que nous allons faire une partie terrible."

Au vu du sens, je pencherais pour  la deuxième option.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Ceci nous dit qu'en ne répétant pas la conjonction "que", on traite la deuxième partie de proposition générale qui ne dépend donc grammaticialement d'aucune autre phrase. Voici donc toute la phrase:

"Alceste nous a donné rendez-vous à un tas de copains de la classe, port cet après-midi dans le terrain vague, pas loin de la maison. Alceste est mon ami, il est gros, il aime bien manger, et s'il nous a donné rendez-vous, c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de football tout neuf et nous allons faire une partie terrible."



Lacuzon said:


> "(...) c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de football tout neuf, et nous allons faire une partie terrible."


 Voilà ce qui m'interloque. L'auteur n'a pas mis de virgule, ce qui laisse penser aux lecteurs que la conjonction donnée porte également sur le fait qu'ils aillent faire une partie terrible. Mais il n'en est rien, ce me semble.
C'est alors une faute de ponctuation.


----------



## itka

...s'il nous a donné rendez-vous, c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un  ballon de football tout neuf et *que* nous allons faire une partie terrible.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Voilà itka. Sinon, il faudrait une virgule, mais l'auteur n'en met aucune. Mais regardez bien l'explication du livre (il y a des remarques à la fin du chaque chapitre, c'est un livre s'adressant aux apprenants de la langue francaise.): "Le "que" n'est pas répété parce que les subordonnées ont des sujets différents." Personnellement, je n'ai que faire de cette explication puisque je ne vois pas en quoi elle serait juste.


----------



## pointvirgule

Mince, cette phrase est un ramassis de propositions qui auraient intérêt à être séparées. Bien sûr, elle imite le style oral décousu d'un enfant. 

Je ne saurais être d'accord avec l'ajout de _que _devant _nous allons_. Ce n'est pas _parce que_ nous allons faire une partie terrible qu'il nous a donné rendez-vous. La partie est une conséquence de ce qui précède, pas une cause, et sur le plan de la syntaxe, cette proposition est indépendante du reste. 

Ponctué convenablement, le passage se lirait ainsi :
_Alceste est mon ami, il est gros, il aime bien manger. S'il nous a  donné rendez-vous, c'est parce que son papa lui a offert un ballon de  football tout neuf. Nous allons faire une partie terrible.
_


----------



## itka

Oui, mais justement, c'est un enfant qui parle (le Petit Nicolas, je suppose) et il a un vocabulaire et une syntaxe d'enfant ! On ne peut pas "corriger" la phrase pour en faire l'expression d'un prof de français...

Si on s'amuse à ce genre de choses, il n'y a plus de littérature, rien que des livres de grammaire... _Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas v'nu !_


----------



## pointvirgule

On relaxe, je dis seulement que, enfant ou pas, la proposition _et nous allons faire une partie terrible_ est une indépendante coordonnée par _et_. Il n'y a pas lieu d'ajouter un _que_ après le _et_, car cela change la nature de la proposition et le sens. C'est mon avis et je le partage.


----------



## IlEnAppert

itka said:


> Oui, mais justement, c'est un enfant qui parle (le Petit Nicolas, je suppose) et il a un vocabulaire et une syntaxe d'enfant ! On ne peut pas "corriger" la phrase pour en faire l'expression d'un prof de français...
> 
> Si on s'amuse à ce genre de choses, il n'y a plus de littérature, rien que des livres de grammaire... _Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas v'nu !_


 
Là, vous avez raison, mais je me demandais juste quelle était la bonne forme. D'un point de vue plus général, on remarque que le langage parlé pénètre de plus en plus dans le langage littéraire. En lisant de la littétarure comtemporaine, on rencontre des tas d'expressions qui, en réalité, font partie du langage parlé. Du moins est-ce ce que j'ai pu constater. Et à propos de Petit Nicolas, je viens le mettre en retenue. Ainsi aura-t-il le temps de réfléchir sur ses connaissances de francais 

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Elixir d'Anvers

J'ai une question semblable:

Peut-on toujours remplacer un deuxième "parce que" dans une phrase par "que"?  Est-ce que cela marche aussi pour "puisque"?

_C’est que les SS évitent cette baraque non seulement puisqu’ils ne supportent pas la puanteur, mais aussi *qu'ils (*_*ou*_*: puisqu'ils) *ne veulent pas voir l’image de leur but : la déshumanisation complète. _ 
_
Il a voulu garder certains livres.  Ce n’est pas parce qu’il tenait particulièrement aux souvenirs, mais *que (ou: parce que) *c’étaient des livres qui pouvaient faire de l’usage. _ 
_
Pendant son retour, Semprun se proposa de ne pas parler de son expérience dans le camp parce que les gens ne savaient pas entendre et *qu'ils (ou: parce **qu’ils) *ne posaient pas les bonnes questions._ 

Je vous remercie d'avance .


----------



## nicduf

On peut également remplacer la 2ème conjonction ou locution conjonctive par "que".
Attention à l'emploi de "puisque" , on ne peut l'employer que si la cause est déjà connue de l'interlocuteur (ce qui n'est peut-être pas le cas dans la 1ère phrase, il faudrait connaître ce qui précède)
ex _Allons nous promener puisque tu en as envie_


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

de nouveau une question par rapport à la répétition des conjonctions. J'ai inventé une phrase moi-même: 

Le tribunal a réclamé la peine la plus lourde *parce que* les bandits avaient fait irruption dans plusieurs maison *et parce qu'ils* avaient tué 3 personnes.

pour ne pas répéter la conjonction:

Le tribunal a réclamé la peine la plus lourde *parce que* les bandits avaient fait irruption dans plusieurs maison *et qu'ils* avaient tué 3 personnes. (Correct?)

Le tribunal a réclamé la peine la plus lourde *parce que* les bandits avaient fait irruption dans plusieurs maison *et ils* avaient tué 3 personnes.(incorrect,non? Je crois que c'est fautif parce que "et ils avaient tué ..." ne faut plus partie de la subordonnée causale, mais de la principale)

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, vous avez bien compris !


----------



## J.Claude

Bonjour!
Est-ce qu'on peut omettre *QUE* dans la phrase suivante?
"Il est seul parce qu'il évite ses amis et *(QUE)* les autres le détestent."
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-ce qu'on peut omettre *QUE* dans la phrase suivante ?


Oui et non :

- Oui, tu peux te dispenser de répéter QUE, mais la phrase est différente et le sens en est modifié => « Il est seul parce qu'il évite ses amis ; par ailleurs, les autres le détestent. » La seconde proposition conjonctive devient une indépendante et le lien de causalité entre  « il est seul » et « les autres le détestent » n'est plus établi.

- Non, parce que ce QUE est mis à la place de « parce que », il le rappelle (en plus court) et on comprend ainsi que « il est seul » est lié à deux causes : il évite ses amis ET les autres le détestent.

Telle que tu nous donnes cette phrase, il y a double causalité, donc le QUE s'impose.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas de cet avis. La phrase sans répétition du _que_ est pour moi ambiguë en l'absence de tout contexte. Elle *peut* aussi avoir le même sens qu'en répétant _que_. La phrase peut ainsi se découper de deux façons :

_Il est seul {*parce qu'*{il évite ses amis}} *et* ses amis le détestent._
_Il est seul {*parce qu'*{il évite ses amis *et* ses amis le détestent}} = Il est seul {*parce qu'*{il évite ses amis} *et [parce] que* {ses amis le détestent}}._
À l'oral, la différence se fera essentiellement par une certaine pause devant _et_ dans le premier cas.


----------

